# Saudi work visa and medical history



## ChestRockwell (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi all 

I've been offered a great job in SA and started the application process off. However I'm a bit concerned reading online that the SAudis can take a dim view of issuing visas to people with a history of depression. Eg see 

.hziegler.com/articles/letter-from-helen-november

I've had depression some years back and am off treatment, doing a very highly a pressured job in the UK without issue. I've also got poor sight in one eye but still hold a legal driving licence in the UK and doesn't affect work. Has anyone any experience of applying for the visa with a past medical history of depression or similar conditions? What was your experience, did it cause any difficulties? 

My agent amazingly said just don't declare it on the medical form as no one checks, and looking at the official form from the UK Saudi embassy it's clear that's that case. So do I just keep quiet! The one is taken from the UK Saudi embassy website and I can't believe it's an official form - is this what others used!?


If the medical is completed by one of the private clinics in London (£400 for everything in clouding bloods urine poo and chest X-ray) then they don't have access to medical records, plus I'm windering are all these tests really needed as other people online in 2010 were stating their GP just signed the form without the tests and they are all done on arrival again anyway to get your iqama issued. 

Has anyone who has recently gone through the process any advice? How rigorous was the medical exam and did it throw up any problems? Any recommendations where to get it done and what is essential! I really like to get this job and don't want something technical from years ago to scupper my chances. 

Thanks in advance

CR


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Firstly, a piece of very important advice to remember about posting on line. You're talking openly about not declaring something but posting under what I think could be something near your real name!! If anyone wanted to find out anything about you, it would now be very easy. So, if I'm right, make five posts and then PM me to tell me what you want to change your user name to. Okay, onto the medical stuff. You're overthinking everything and worrying yourself when you don't need to. There aren't many people who don't have contacts or glasses these days. Similarly, I'm quite sure there aren't many people who haven't suffered from depression at some point in their lives and received prescription medication for it. Look at this from another angle. I've had a number of operations in my life. Sometimes I forget some of them when I fill out forms. No-one has ever come back to me and questioned me about it. I think that answers your question. From a personal perspective, what I would say to you is that, from this post, it does look like you suffer from anxiety. I don't want to cause you further anxiety, but be careful about working somewhere like KSA. It's not the easiest of places. A lot of the stresses of the Middle East are not just about work but about adapting to lifestyle, which can be quite tough. Even somewhere like here, which is probably one of the easier places, it can be a bit of an uphill climb.


----------



## ChestRockwell (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Bedougirl. Don't worry my username is far removed from my real identity, 

I've worke overseas all over the world - USA, Europe, Asia and in some pretty tough third world areas (and even war zones) without a problem. I've no concerns about coping with the culture just concerns that moving to a country with view poor attitudes to mental health might be discriminatory. All I wanted to know was if other people with similar PAST ISSUES had problems. 

My vision is fine in one eye but due to childhood accident it's very poor and not correctable in the other. I can drive a car fine and have done for 30 yrs. again just wondering if a less than enlightened autocracy can look beyond the need for perfect bilateral 6/6 vision etc. 

Thanks again for the time to reply.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ChestRockwell said:


> Thanks Bedougirl. Don't worry my username is far removed from my real identity, I've worke overseas all over the world - USA, Europe, Asia and in some pretty tough third world areas (and even war zones) without a problem. I've no concerns about coping with the culture just concerns that moving to a country with view poor attitudes to mental health might be discriminatory. All I wanted to know was if other people with similar PAST ISSUES had problems. My vision is fine in one eye but due to childhood accident it's very poor and not correctable in the other. I can drive a car fine and have done for 30 yrs. again just wondering if a less than enlightened autocracy can look beyond the need for perfect bilateral 6/6 vision etc. Thanks again for the time to reply.


 I'm sure you will be fine - on both counts . Just don't share what you don't need to....


----------

